# Wall paper/Minor sheetrock and paint.



## Snap (Nov 28, 2007)

I have a 3 story elevator shaft. The area between the 1st/2nd floor and 2nd/3rd floor has been smoothed and sealed during original construction. I am looking for someone to further finish, paint blue where needed, hang the underwater scenes and then put up 1 or 2 pieces of painted trim that are missingunder the door threasholds on the inside of the shaft. If this sounds like you or you know someone that you would recommend let me know. Shoddy work not excepted.

Thanks, Shelton


----------



## mjfishin (Oct 4, 2007)

Give me a call.


----------

